# iReport Parameter



## Alex02 (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich hoff ich bin hier richtig. 

Hab folgendes Problem:

Ich versuche einen Report (erstellt in iReport) mit einem Parameter aufzurufen. Der Parameter ist vom Typ "java.sql.Timestamp" und als Default hab ich Folgendes eingetragen: 09.01.05 00:00 (Die ausgegebenen Daten erfolgen im gleichen Format und gleicher Darstellung).

Jetzt versuch ich mir diesen Report über den JasperViewer (direkt über iReport) anzeigen zu lassen und bekomme diese Fehlermeldung:

 Compiling to file... .\Abfrage1.jasper -> C:\Programme\JasperSoft\iReport-1.2.2\Abfrage1.java
Errors compiling .\Abfrage1.jasper!
it.businesslogic.ireport.ReportClassLoader@1e637fb  net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JRException:Errorswereencounteredwhencompilingreportexpressionsclassfile: 1.Syntaxerrorontoken".05",?expected value=(java.sql.Timestamp)(09.01.0500:00); <-> 2.Syntaxerrorontoken".05",?expected value=(java.sql.Timestamp)(09.01.0500:00); <-> 3.Syntaxerrorontoken".05",?expected value=(java.sql.Timestamp)(09.01.0500:00); <-> 3errors  atnet.sf.jasperreports.engine.design.JRAbstractCompiler.compileReport(JRAbstractCompiler.java:193) atnet.sf.jasperreports.engine.design.JRDefaultCompiler.compileReport(JRDefaultCompiler.java:104) atnet.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperCompileManager.compileReportToFile(JasperCompileManager.java:127) atnet.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperCompileManager.compileReportToFile(JasperCompileManager.java:109) atit.businesslogic.ireport.IReportCompiler.run(IReportCompiler.java:473) atjava.lang.Thread.run(UnknownSource) 
Compilation running time : 297 

Ohne Parameter läuft die Compilierung, jedoch nicht mit  

Ich habs auch schon mit "2005", 05, 5 ... versucht, irgendwie mag er nicht.

Die Lösung ist bestimmt recht einfach, ich komm blos nicht drauf. 

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee


Gruß

Alex


----------



## Alex02 (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

das mit dem Parameter klappt jetzt syntaktisch. Folgende Deklaration:
new Date (07-01-2005)

Die Selection fängt jedoch aus irgendeinem Grund beim 11.02.03 an!

Jemand einen Tipp, welches Format ich benutzen sollte?

Gruß

Alex


----------

